# Fill a cancellation: Heli in BC?



## lovemypow (Dec 20, 2008)

A group of us have been skiing at the same lodge in northern BC for several years and one of our group had to cancel out at the last minute this year. We are going in just under 4 weeks, Friday January 30 through Feb 6. It is a 7 day trip with 7 actual days of skiing, and a very good price as we negociate a deal based on filling the entire 18 skier lodge. The cost is $6750 cdn which is about $5500 U.S.D. for the week, including food, skis, 100,000 ft, etc... I realize this is still a lot of money, especially in times like this, but it is a great deal for this type of thing. If you may be interested PM me and we can discuss further.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Chad? Is that you?


----------



## lovemypow (Dec 20, 2008)

kevdog said:


> Chad? Is that you?


Hi, sorry to disappoint, my name is Steve and I live in Denver; but it's a kick-ass trip nonetheless, we have one guy with a business conflict and poor judgement relative to priorities.


----------

